# HIR Automotive Bulbs



## alternety (Oct 31, 2004)

Anyone know of a reasonably priced source of 9011 and 9012 HIR headlight bulbs.


----------



## liteglow (Oct 31, 2004)

read more aboyt HIR at: www.hidplanet.com

i dont know so mutch abotut HIR, but i have notice that it`s bad for the bulbs (they get broken faster)

try HID /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif that way u get amazingly light ... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## iddibhai (Oct 31, 2004)

www.danielsternlighting.com, he has 9011 and 9012 for about 35-40 each. they will cost you three digits at your Dodge dealer (and you'd be lucky to find them at a Toyota dealer). if you live in farm country, then stores that carry the larger John Deere equipment will also have it, or GE retailers as well. Might want to call them and ask if a local source can be found, and if they are less pricey than Dan.

The rated life is:

9011 (high beam) [email protected] (max drive volts), >235hrs to 50% fail rate @ 14vDC

9012 (dipped beam) [email protected] (ditto) ~1000hrs to 50% fail rate @ 14vDC

Luminous values are +/- 15% variance.

They are *QUARTZ* glass, and therefore sensitive to touch. DO NOT touch the glass, if you do, wipe it off w/ alcohol and dry before installing. Finger oils will cause very quick failure at the temps these run. Also, GE is the *ONLY* maker of these lamps, if they NOT branded GE, then it is not legit and you are on your own. And GE only makes then in 9011/2 size.

Specs gotten from GE's website

http://www.gelighting.com/na/downloads/hir1techsheet1.pdf

as for HID, unless the car come with an option from the factory, retrofits *may* be illegal. see

http://www.nhtsa.dot.gov/nhtsa/announce/press/pressdisplay.cfm?year=2004&filename=pr43-04.html


----------

